# PRECISION! .... Is That What We Strive For?



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

In Woodworking? Naturally we do. ......However, If You wre to Challenge* Your Body and Mind,* While Amongst* Many Other Bodies and Minds* to do the* EXACT SAME THING At the EXACT SAME TIME * Would that also be *PRECISION?*

I think it would Qualify as such. However it's for *YOU to decide by YOUR Definition of PRECISION.*

Therefore … YOU tell ME. Is THIS Close Enough?

*By the way.* I use to *"Do This"* when I was 18 or so. I'd be willing to Bet that *Other LJ'ers "Have Done So" Also.*

If YOU have ….. *Let's hear about it Please! * i.e. Age at the time, Where, Name of "It", School OR Outside of, etc.

*BRAGGING RIGHTS are now in Place! .... Let Er Rip!! ...LOL…*

Hope You'll Enjoy: Rick

*PS:* It's Best shown at *"Full Screen*". That way, you are able to examine the *Details* Closer On. It's also in HD.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I gotta break it down, Rick. ;=)

I admit that I have worn knee high socks before, but I have never literally put a feather in my hat… nor have I worn anything resembling a kilt (or skirt or koolots for that matter). I have never folded a Western hat Aussie style. I play drums on occasion. I have my own drums. I can make them louder than all of those drums. I have never combined fire with drumming and I pity the fool that hits my drum while I am playing it.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW!

That's quite a drum Corp.!!

NICE!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

My mind works in weird ways sometimes. In watching this I wondered how long it might take their choreographer to fit a joint, and would he ever be satisfied?
Absolutely amazing demonstration of talent, training and practice. 
As a guy who can't walk across a basketball court without tripping over the lines, I am in total awe.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

I played the base drum in the HS marching band but nothing like these boys!! They are top shelf!!!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Gene:* "As a guy who can't walk across a basketball court without tripping over the lines, I am in total awe."

That's the BEST LAUGH I've had in a few days!!! So…I guess your not up for the "Patting Your Head and Rubbing Your Blly at The Same Time" ...LOL…

*Chuck:* Always MY Pleasure!!

Thank you Both for Commenting!! It DOES make a difference!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Is it close enough? Hell, I couldn't have throw those sticks once without poking someone's eye out, so they're way more precise than I could ever be. Then again, I've been told I can't walk and chew bubble gum at the same time. 
I enjoyed the video Rick. My daughter is in her senior year of band. She's been in it since seventh grade. She get's upset with me I think sometimes. I have to go pick her up sometimes from practice. She'll be ready to go and I'll want to stay another thirty minutes to watch the extra practice the drum majors put in. The best part of their practice (in my opinion) is when their practice is finally over and they're on their own time. Those boysput together routines on their own that show up the ones the school is teaching them. 
When all else fails they just go into what I call "jam session mode". Now that gets interesting.
By the way, my daughter plays flute. I would never tell her to her face, but not quite as entertaining as the drum line.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Thanks For Commenting William! *

You also have a Problem with the gum and walking EH??* Fleers Dubble Bubble *is the Worst one for me! Wrigleys isn't much of a problem though. ....LOL…

LONG TIME AGO …... I use to Play in a Drum and Bugle Corps. Not Easy! So I just went back to playing the Every Day Trumpet.

You Know!! If you swallow to much gum, especially Bubble Gum *...OH BOY!!! ......Could be BIG Trouble!!*










Later Buddy: Rick


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

So that's what happens when you swallow too much gum?
I'm not sure of that's a public service anouncement about gum swallowing or a future advertisement for a new ointment coming out on the market. Wonder if they'll call it Preperation G?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I just did a message to you about the gum thing. YOU probably just got it! YOU made ME waste all that time!!!

WELL!! I NEVER!! Well I have but ain't nobody on here gonna hear about it …LOL..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I got it Rick. 
I'm one of those weird types on here. I add to my watchlist any post I comment on so that I can go back and read any reposnses to my response and respond back if appropriate. I know that must be weird because it seems that so many don't do that. I know this from the amount of times I comment on things and wind up feeling like I'm talking to myself.

I can't help it. I have to go there.

If we could figure out how to make a double bubble gum that'll do what your picture shows (doubly) in the upper regions, we could market it to the female population of certain areas and make a fortune and put the plastic surgury industry out of business.

I'm sorry. I couldn't help myself. 
I'm off to bed. Have a good night.
I know I'm getting too tired when my jokes get that bad.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*LMAO William!!! *

I know what you mean about "Watching" I do Exactly the same thing, with exactly the same results! Never use to be like that.

The thing I hate more is a so-called "Newbie" or anyone. They Post a "HELP ME" thing I go there, spend a lot of time usually and you either never hear back from them or they've done other replies on there and not so much as a "Thanks Rick". I sent 2 guys PM's asking them if they where watching their Post and that I had commented (Helped) BOTH of them sent me back SNARKY replies. "YEA! I saw it. What's the big deal?" type of answer.

They got one back from me ….HOT!!! ..... They didn't reply.

RESULT= I'm REALLY backing off those types of Posts now. That's a shame because that's what this site is suppose to be about.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I feel your pain Rick. I've went through the same thing. Nowadays, I still try to help when I can. However, it depends on who it is. For example, if someone asks a scroll saw question and I notice it, that's right up my ally. I'll click on the posters profile though and see if they're an active member. If they've got one post, and I've got tme, I'll usually try to help in a breif manner if I can. On the other hand, for active members, I'm happy to do my long, drawn out posts, with links and anything else I can find that might or might not help. Sometimes this helps people. Sometimes I think it aggrevates some people. The way I try to see it thoughis that maybe (just maybe) even if the original poster doesn't even read it, maybe it'll help someone else.
Another thing I do these days when I'm down and hav nothing else to do is to go welcome new members. The thing is though that it appears that for every twenty five new members whose profiles I look at, ten will look like maybe (again, just maybe) they may actually be interested in wood work. Ten more you can't tell because they signed up and went away, I'm assuming, because theyput nothing on their profile and posted nothing (lurkers?). One will be someone who signed up just to post something for sale. The other four will be spammers. 
Of course, my break dow isn't scientifically accurate or anything. I'm simply stating the assumed scenerio I usually run across. 
What I do though is this. I welcome the handfull that seem to be wood workers. I put nothing on the few profiles whose owners put nothing. I only mess with the sales pitch if I want to buy what they're selling (woo working related, not the spammers) which is rare (never happened yet). Then for the spammers, based on what it is they're trying to push, I post the worst smart

```
$$ comment I can think of. I know this probably does no good at all, but at least until I get bored with it, it's fun.<br />I bring this up because I have noticed some of your spammer related photos you have posted on some of these spammer member's profiles. You sir are a genius. I have to stick to my smart
```
$$ responses. I can't find as many different photos as you have. Do you search them out specifically or do you have a bunch of them saved on your computer?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

The last part of that last response is not supposed to be in ittalics. I think it has something to do with my second use of the @$$ substitution for the cuss word. Sorry.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Given that more people probably know the drummer of Metallica than these guys points out that precision is but one path of many to strive toward. Don't under estimate the appeal of things in the world that are perfectly imperfect.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*William:*

LOT of Stuff but TRUE!! Especially the "Genius" part! ....LOL… I get those pictures from the Web. Google "No Spam." "Images" then "Save Picture As". Then I run them through a Photo Editor to Re Size, Clean them up, sometimes a Border. The Really NASTY Ones have yet to appear on Here. Maybe Tonight, just for You??...LOL..

10 out of 25 is "Realistic" JUST for SPAM, Add the other ones and the REAL Count for Members goes down even further.

*miles124:*


"Don't under estimate the appeal of things in the world that are perfectly imperfect. "*
*
*

*Never have. Never will.* In fact, to Quote someone who's name I've forgotten. "It is reasonable to have Perfection in our eye, that we may always advance towards it. though we know it can never be reached."

Also: "To assume there is such a thing as Perfection is shear Folly, for to do so is to State that there is Nothing Beyond."

It's also the Reason I used the word "Precision" in the Topic instead of "Perfection".

Thanks for your Input Miles. It's a very Good Point!!

Rick

PS: I thought "Metallica" was some kind of a Metal Paint???? ;-}


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Damned it Rick!
Did you mess with my dog?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*YOU CRAZY PERSON!!! I LMAO!! *

HOW!! Did they get that Shot??? That's a "Nearly Perfect" Bubble!! ...LOL…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I seen it on one of those funny photo sites I have saved. I go to laughable sites when I'm up late and can't sleep for various health reason. When I seen it, I immediately thought of our bubble jokes the other night.
However, we don't want to offend anyone with our humor, so just so we can say that this topic is relevant to Lumberjerks, let's get this topic directed towards wood related objects. 
Check out my new shin guards. They are WOOD related.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok, that's enough. Now let's really get serious.
I noticed the mention of Viagra in your signature line.
You know what that stuff is made of don't you?
50% Miacle-Gro.
50% Fix-A-Flat

And…..............
Men of a certain age need two Viagra a day.
One to keep them from rolling out of bed at night.
One to keep them from pissing in their boots in the morning.

*
You know what?
I just scrolled up and realized just how far off your original topic we have gone in such a short time.
I deeply apologize.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

GEE William? Sounds like "Precision" to me! I mean…who wants to Pee in their Boots?

The other factor is …This is "Non Shop Talk" Forum!

Believe it or not I'm trying to get some of the "Good Old Coffee Shop Days" back in here and step all over the "Political Garbage" which is the Primary reason a LOT of LJ Members don't even bother looking to see what's in here now.

They EXPECT it to be ALL the Usual Trolls Preaching their Useless, Selt Serving, DRIBBLE!! Politics or otherwise.

No Harm in having a LOT of LAUGHS in here even if it does appear to be going Off Topic.

Thank You for your Apology…BUT, My Friend…It ain't necessary!! Your Comments are just fine and ALWAYS Welcomed!!

Rick


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Well I sure am glad someone knows how to lighten up and have a laugh now and then. I do miss the humor in the Coffee Shop. Oh, I'm sorry, the Non-Shop talk area. 
Politics can be fun to though.
Here's proof:








I kid you not. I thought it was one of those photoshopped funny photos when I first seen it. Then I see this same guy in the local sunday paper. He was an actual candidtate who calls himself Vermin Supreme in the New Hampshire primaries. 
Anyone who can't laugh at a political candidate named Vermin Supreme with a boot on his head, well, I'm afraid they just don't have a pulse.


----------

